# Progress so far..



## NitroFastFur (Dec 28, 2020)

Well, it's my first attempt and still a lot of work left, but it's starting to resemble a fursuit head


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## JuniperW (Dec 28, 2020)

Looking very good!


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 28, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> Looking very good!


Thanks, I reckon it's going to be workable. The youtube tutorials are excellent. It's going to be green and black, so I reckon the black will hide a lot of sins.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 2, 2021)

Started furring. It's been interesting learning to sew...   Needs a comb, the fur on the snout inner ears and head will be shorter.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 2, 2021)

Actually, scratch that, I have some long pile black fur which I think will go on the top of the head each side of the green centre...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 2, 2021)

Brave of you to start from scratch.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 3, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Brave of you to start from scratch.


I'm pretty familiar with working with my hands, so thought I'd give it a go.  The eyebrows have been the most difficult part so far, but I have a plan to rectify that. Learning to sew has been a new skill.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 3, 2021)

Working out the size and shape of the eyes...


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 9, 2021)

Made the eyes today, pretty pleased with how they turned out. There are a couple of bits I want to touch up, but they are essentially there.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 10, 2021)

Be sure to put a matte black on the inside of the eyes so you don't get light bounce back that blocks your vision.  Think of it as looking out of a screen door at night with the inside light on, then turning the light off and suddenly you can see.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 10, 2021)

Keefur said:


> Be sure to put a matte black on the inside of the eyes so you don't get light bounce back that blocks your vision.  Think of it as looking out of a screen door at night with the inside light on, then turning the light off and suddenly you can see.


Ahh, good tip, thanks


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 16, 2021)

Eyes need to be adjusted slightly, but taking shape.


----------



## Keefur (Jan 16, 2021)

Yeah.  I see the reflections on the eyes are off.  Looking good though.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 16, 2021)

Keefur said:


> Yeah.  I see the reflections on the eyes are off.  Looking good though.


Thanks. I painted them prior to mounting, nothing a little touch up won't sort. I've been working on the nose this evening, surprisingly fiddly, but I'll get there. I'm surprised how good the visibility is in it.


----------



## strangecanine (Jan 26, 2021)

Looking good, excited to see it finished


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 28, 2021)

strangecanine said:


> Looking good, excited to see it finished


Thanks, planning on doing more this weekend.   It's amazing how much work it takes.


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 29, 2021)

I know this is a fursuiting thread. That said, I couldn't help noticing things in that garage like motorcycles and chainsaws. Hello from a fellow machinehead.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 29, 2021)

reptile logic said:


> I know this is a fursuiting thread. That said, I couldn't help noticing things in that garage like motorcycles and chainsaws. Hello from a fellow machinehead.


Good spot. Nitro likes to go fast, and races in the UK 9.50 bike drag racing championship, he also restores 80's and 90's motorcycles.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Couratiel (Jan 29, 2021)

I find this inspiring
I need to try making my own head piece sometime.
Someday when I can afford it, anyway.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 29, 2021)

Couratiel said:


> I find this inspiring
> I need to try making my own head piece sometime.
> Someday when I can afford it, anyway.


Thanks, I'd suggest watching tutorials on YouTube, I've not actually spent that much, but be prepared to fail before you succeed. Each attempt which doesn't work out is one closer to one which will


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 29, 2021)

reptile logic said:


> I know this is a fursuiting thread. That said, I couldn't help noticing things in that garage like motorcycles and chainsaws. Hello from a fellow machinehead.


*virtual high five * you know it!


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 29, 2021)

^^^ Nice! I have never raced; just don't have a competitive mindset. That said, I do love a track day or carving a canyon, or mountain road. Been doing that for over 35 years.


----------



## Couratiel (Jan 29, 2021)

NitroFastFur said:


> Thanks, I'd suggest watching tutorials on YouTube, I've not actually spent that much, but be prepared to fail before you succeed. Each attempt which doesn't work out is one closer to one which will


Unfortunately I have absolutely no income these days, so inexpensive is still expensive for me. ^^'

I have a couple failed attempts so far.
As a sort of Jack of all Trades, I'm quite familiar how the master has failed more times than the beginner has even tried.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 29, 2021)

Couratiel said:


> Unfortunately I have absolutely no income these days, so inexpensive is still expensive for me. ^^'
> 
> I have a couple failed attempts so far.
> As a sort of Jack of all Trades, I'm quite familiar how the master has failed more times than the beginner has even tried.


That's unfortunate. Things can and do get better. Stay strong, better days are coming


----------



## Couratiel (Jan 29, 2021)

NitroFastFur said:


> That's unfortunate. Things can and do get better. Stay strong, better days are coming


Thank you. I was just approved for Disability income, to start at the end of March. But $600 a month is hardly enough to survive off.
I am lucky to have a family that loves me and helps me maintain sight of the light during my dark times


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 29, 2021)

reptile logic said:


> ^^^ Nice! I have never raced; just don't have a competitive mindset. That said, I do love a track day or carving a canyon, or mountain road. Been doing that for over 35 years.


Sweet. It's a special kind of freedom. I'm too competitive and it leaves me very hard on myself, but fursuiting is a great release from that, as people are so welcoming. Really looking forward to getting to an event this year, London isn't far from me, so londonfurs is on my hit list. Maybe MWFF in December..


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 29, 2021)

Couratiel said:


> Thank you. I was just approved for Disability income, to start at the end of March. But $600 a month is hardly enough to survive off.
> I am lucky to have a family that loves me and helps me maintain sight of the light during my dark times


Ooof, yeah, that's gotta be tough


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 29, 2021)

NitroFastFur said:


> Sweet. It's a special kind of freedom. I'm too competitive and it leaves me very hard on myself, but fursuiting is a great release from that, as people are so welcoming. Really looking forward to getting to an event this year, London isn't far from me, so londonfurs is on my hit list. Maybe MWFF in December..


I would love a 'scalesuit', but my vision of what I would want is beyond my capability and price range. I'm a stickler for the details; both a positive and a negative trait.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 30, 2021)

Snout fur done, just the nose, ears and lining to go..


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 30, 2021)

Yeah dude! Keep it upp


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 30, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> Yeah dude! Keep it upp


Thanks. It's not perfect, but definitely usable. Been a fun process so far.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 30, 2021)

More shape to the ears, not sure if they should be black with green inside, or green with black inside. I'm leaning towards the former


----------



## NitroFastFur (Feb 1, 2021)

And of course, the important bit - beer can be drunk!


----------



## NitroFastFur (Feb 12, 2021)

Tail done, remarkable how much stuffing it needed!


----------



## NitroFastFur (Mar 7, 2021)

So that's the head pretty much done, and the tail too. On to the pawbs next..


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Mar 7, 2021)

It looks great so far!


----------



## NitroFastFur (Mar 8, 2021)

Moonshine said:


> It looks great so far!


Thanks, I'm pretty happy for a first attempt.  This won't be the last, eventually I'll create this fursona as a full suit, Nitro 2.0 as it were...


----------



## NitroFastFur (Apr 10, 2021)

Finally got around to finishing one of the hand paws, bit flat looking as it's all the same colour, but it's a start.


----------

